# 2003 OCR 2 headset removal



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a link or video showing the removal of the headset/stem on this bike? I bought the frame for $50 from a guy down the street to use as a rain/bad weather bike but I am trying to remove the headset & am having some difficulty. Any links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikagsd said:


> Does anyone have a link or video showing the removal of the headset/stem on this bike? I bought the frame for $50 from a guy down the street to use as a rain/bad weather bike but I am trying to remove the headset & am having some difficulty. Any links would be greatly appreciated.


I did a Google search and didn't come up with much. All indications are they use Aheadsets.

Can you describe the specific problem you're having?


----------

